# ectomorph in need of a workout plan to help my arms!



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

hi people

ive been training a little while now., and have reached 13 stone. my chest and back has started building nicely, as have my shoulders. i have been doing this sort of routine:

DAY 1 - Chest

flat bench - 4 sets of 12,10,8,6

incline - 4 sets of 12.10.8,6

decline - 3 sets of 10

cable crossovers - 3 sets of 10

DAY 2 - Back

Lat pulldowns - 4 sets of 12,12,10,8

cable rows - 3 sets of 8

t bar - 3 sets of 8

deadlift - 3 sets of 8

DAY 3 Rest

DAY 4 - Legs

Squats - 4 sets of 12,10,8,6

Leg press- 3 sets of 12,10,8

leg curls - 3 sets of 10

Front squats - 3 sets of 8

DAY 5 - Shoulders

Shoulder press - 4 sets of 12,10,8,6

Front raise - 3 sets of 10,8,6

side raise - 3 sets of 10,8,6

Shrugs - 3 sets of 8

This isnt strictly what i do week in week out, its kinda to give you an idea. I know there isnt one isolation exercise for biceps/triceps in there but i do the occasional exercise, but am having trouble finding something that works!

sometimes i feel like one triceps exercise can leave them aching for the next 2/3 days, leading me to think i am overtraining! is this normal? but if i dont train them my arms havent really grown as much as the rest of my body.

to give you an idea, i am bench pressing 85kg max, shoulder pressing 55kg (2x27.5 dumbells)

any help appreciated, thanks!


----------

